# Diorama basics



## rls

I'm wanting to start doing some dioramas with some of my models that I have put together and some that I have to be put together. It's all mostly WWII stuff that I have and want to work with and kinda woodsy stuff or dirt roads and fields. I have never done one. I've been looking at the stuff, ie. the bags of dirt, grass, trees, etc, at the hobby stores. I assume that you just spray that glue to Styrofoam and sprinkle on the dirt and grass or whatever. I know there's more to it than just that. Does anyone have any beginner hints, suggestions, or anything to help me out?


----------



## pearl

deleted no interest in my reply


----------



## AZbuilder

*1st. time Diorama*

If you are planning on using styrofoam for the base I would suggest applying primer coat first and letting that dry and cure before putting on the glue. with the glue you can use white glue or the spray on glue. also you might want to think about using local sources for the dirt and folage such as your backyard,empty lot ect. Then there is what is available at your local hobby shop. It is all what your imagination can think of and also what you can find for reference material be it the net.,books and mags.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## roadrner

Just remember you'll have to post pix!  rr


----------



## Jafo

squadron.com
has a huge resource for dioramas 
and this site below, imho, is far and away the best resource for diorama ideas, tips and techniques
http://armorama.kitmaker.net/module...ox&file=index&req=viewforum&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## rusty nail

I know I'm a little late but there is a book out by the master himself, Separd Paine called HOW TO BUILD DIORAMAS. IT's put out by KALMBACK BOOKS. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Jafo said:


> squadron.com
> has a huge resource for dioramas
> and this site below, imho, is far and away the best resource for diorama ideas, tips and techniques
> http://armorama.kitmaker.net/module...ox&file=index&req=viewforum&forum_id=6&page=1


Thanks for the link!


----------



## rls

Thanks for all your help everyone. Everyone on here is so willing to help someone out!


----------



## rls

I just came across a book called "How to build armor dioramas" by Lynn Kessler and published by Kalmbach. It has "Fine Scale Modeler" in the corner. Does anyone know anything about this book? Is it any good? Here's the link: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/kal/kal12239.htm
Thanks again!!


----------



## Jafo

that is pretty good but if you can, get the Shep Paine book.


----------



## SJF

Yeah, the Shep Paine book is highly recommended. That's really worth hunting down.

Sean


----------



## rls

Ok, I just noticed that there are 3 books they offer. One I don't remember, the one I showed everyone and the other one is the one you guys highly recommend. I might get the last 2.


----------



## Jafo

If i were you, id skip the others and just get the shep paine book(2nd ed.) and maybe the nordic edge books. kinda pricey but worth it IMHO.
here is a link to his dioramas and his home page
check it out

http://www.sheperdpaine.com/gallery/index.htm


----------

